# Beechwood Chunks for Arbroath Smokies



## scottieg123 (Apr 24, 2014)

Hey.  I'm brand new to the site.  I came across it while online, searching for a source of beechwood chunks.  I spent several years in Scotland, even found myself a wife.  She's from Arbroath, a fishing village with two claims to fame.  One is the Declaration of Arbroath, and the other is Arbroath Smokies. Smoked whole haddock, highly sought after all over the world.  Absolutely addictively deelish!  Anyhow, I want to try my hand at doing my own.  I need oak chunks which I already have, and beechwood chunks which I can't seem to find anywhere.  Plenty of chips, but no chunks.  Anybody out there have any suggestions where to look?

Cheers


----------



## maple sticks (Apr 24, 2014)

Try a firewood supply company. Beechwood is native to your area.


----------



## scottieg123 (Apr 25, 2014)

Maple Sticks,

I owe ya.  Followed your advice and found a place here in Manassas Virginia that can help me out.  They were surprised to get somebody asking for beech wood.  They've got a whole pile of it.  Best thing is, it isn't a "specialty" wood, so I get it for the same price as oak, hickory, etc.  I really appreciate the suggestion.  BTW - I noticed your location, Michigan - Florida.  I was born in Owosso and raised in Lansing.  Graduated from Everett High School.  So did Ervin "Magic" Johnson.  He was varsity as a sophomore.  Only three years in that school's history they ever did much in basketball.  Thanks again.

Scott


----------



## maple sticks (Apr 26, 2014)

Born and raised Michigan. Currently living East Jordan was raised in Flint.

Will be looking forward to some Q-view when you get smoking . Good luck


----------

